# Recommend a graphic card for 3d & Video Rendering



## billamama (Nov 29, 2011)

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAC9H1520rGFmXM8YhhkfW1eYP7puH2rDCQjj7Grrf4Bs34PUKeREjEcXE8IaYi3Qa4vleQ70Ewt8uStADJ07cfMAm1T1UOtb1YX_uwEiG8d9HJnCadXY8t5H.jpg
I want to upgrade my current system 
1) Ram (4gb)
2) HDD (500gb)
3) GPU (?) recommend a gpu within 6k for 3d & Video Rendering


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 29, 2011)

You already have 4Gb and you want to add more 4GB right?.. To recommend Graphic card we need to know Make and model No. of PSU.. So update it ..


----------



## ico (Nov 29, 2011)

Read this: **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/149373-read-me-before-asking-question-section.html*


----------



## billamama (Nov 30, 2011)

clmlbx said:


> You already have 4Gb and you want to add more 4GB right?.. To recommend Graphic card we need to know Make and model No. of PSU.. So update it ..



Sorry to say but I have one of those black listed psu, it was zebronics and came bundled with zebronics bijli,

Well then reffer a psu along with friend


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 30, 2011)

what is your new Budget.. 6K for graphic card and Psu... Not enough for your Work..Pls give us your total Budget .. HDD's have become very costly now a Days.

500Gb hard disk will cost you around 4500- 5000

DDR2 4Gb 2x2 will cost you around 3000 Roughly.

Saphire 6750 1Gb DDR5 :- 6200

corsair 500W :- 2995

or 

FSP Saga II 500 Watts SMPS :- 2090


----------



## billamama (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank U


----------



## topgear (Dec 8, 2011)

clmlbx said:


> what is your new Budget.. 6K for graphic card and Psu... Not enough for your Work..Pls give us your total Budget .. HDD's have become very costly now a Days.
> 
> 500Gb hard disk will cost you around 4500- 5000
> 
> ...



The prices are a bit low actually 

500GB HDD @ 4.2k
SeaSonic S12II 430 @ 2.6k
4GB DDR2 KingSton DDR2 800Mhz Ram Module @ 2.6k
Sapphire HD6750 @ 5.9k

@ OP - as _clmlbx_ has asked tell us your total budget first - you will get more appropriate suggestions


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 8, 2011)

well I was just trying to give a rough idea to OP.. But I do remember seeing this price at least a day or two before posting that.. May be My mistake..


----------



## topgear (Dec 9, 2011)

^^ np mate .. you are doing just great to help the community and forum members 

BTW, I've recommended Kingston Value Ram as I've seen CL6 written on the label of the ram modules and OP has CL6 ram modules but before getting ram modules Op should confirm that the new ram modules are rated as CL6 for better compatibility with old ram module he has.


----------



## billamama (Dec 14, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ np mate .. you are doing just great to help the community and forum members
> 
> BTW, I've recommended Kingston Value Ram as I've seen CL6 written on the label of the ram modules and OP has CL6 ram modules but before getting ram modules Op should confirm that the new ram modules are rated as CL6 for better compatibility with old ram module he has.



Sorry but what is Op?


----------



## topgear (Dec 14, 2011)

^^ it means : Original Poster

Usually The person who starts a particular thread in a forum is called OP


----------



## billamama (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## topgear (Dec 15, 2011)

^^ you're welcome


----------



## billamama (Dec 15, 2011)

atx 500 watt power supply ta kemon?


----------



## topgear (Dec 16, 2011)

^^ are you talking about the Corsair CX500v2/FSP Saga II 500 - these are enough to handle your pc with upgraded components.


----------

